# ora  "X"   ........!



## Old tenebroso67 (30 Settembre 2009)

Tra poco scatta l'ora "X" ..........
Sara' veramente la fine di questo ambiente virtuale ?????

C'e' silenzio ormai.....


----------



## Old aristocat (30 Settembre 2009)

vero! tu ti sei già registrato al link - Forum d'appoggio di Brancoleone?


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (30 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> vero! tu ti sei già registrato al link - Forum d'appoggio di Brancoleone?



Si...
e ho gia' inserito la prima risposta al tuo ciao di benvenuto ...

mi sono registrato alla comunita' che hai creato ...


----------



## Old aristocat (30 Settembre 2009)

tenebroso non andarci..
è un errore mio fatto in fase di creazione del mio profilo!!!
usiamo tutti la community di alessandro, please
ciao


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (30 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> tenebroso non andarci..
> è un errore mio fatto in fase di creazione del mio profilo!!!
> usiamo tutti la community di alessandro, please
> ciao



ok


----------



## lorelai (1 Ottobre 2009)

E' scattata l'ora x...


----------

